

Why Are There So Many Women in Public Relations? - sizzle
http://theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/08/why-are-there-so-many-women-in-pr/375693/

======
dozzie
As I read the article, the very first chart lies horribly to the reader. Its
scale doesn't cover 100%, it's just a zoom over 30-70% and nothing warns
against this.

And why mere 60% of the workforce is called "so many"? If it was 80%, it could
be called that. The article tries to create a problem where I think is none.

------
informatimago
No, the question is why there are so few men in Public Relations! Clearly,
Public Relation is not man-friendly, a lot of bullying occurs. We should
promote Public Relation in little boys. Let's have a Public Relation for Boys
education program. Let's educate women in Public Relations to be more
welcoming to men!

